# Five-ten Sohle reparieren?



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend wehrte Gemeinde!

Meine 5.10 Line King, die ich erst seit gut 1 Jahr habe, sind an einem Schuh auf einer Seite der Sohle schon komplett durch - wenn ich die Innensohle herausnehme, kann ich den kleinen Finger durch stecken  Dieses punktuelle Problem liegt an einer leichten motorischen Behinderung, wegen der mein rechter Fuß öfters mehr Druck auf die vordere Außenkante bekommt, als eigentlich gut wäre. Dementsprechend sieht der linke Schuh und auch der Rest des rechten noch einwandfrei aus. Deshalb würde ich das Loch gerne reparieren bzw. reparieren lassen. Ich denke mal, dass ich mit soetwas nicht zu einem normalen Schuhmacher gehen kann, daher die Frage, ob hier jemand weiß, wer solche Reparaturen macht oder mit welchem Gummi/Kleber/sonstwas ich das selbst repariert bekomme?


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. Mai 2012)

Warum mit einem kaputten Schuh nicht zu einem Schuhmacher gehen? Wohin denn dann, zu einem Konditor ?  Ein guter Schuhmacher kennt sich nicht nur mit Lederschuhen -/sohlen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (10. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass ich mit soetwas nicht zu einem normalen Schuhmacher gehen kann,


weil 

ich hab mir da kürzlich sogar badelatschen flicken lassen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Warum mit einem kaputten Schuh nicht zu einem Schuhmacher gehen?





david99 schrieb:


> weil


Weil ich mir dachte, dass ein Schuhmacher mit dem Rocket-Science-Stealth-Rubber-Zeug nix anfangen kann  Außerdem ist das Loch auf Höhe des Ballens (Moment, ich mach mal n Foto...), ich dachte mir, dass ein Schumacher nur vorne/hinten am Rand was flicken kann.

Hier zum anschauen:


----------



## machero (10. Mai 2012)

also ich würde mal sagen das ist normaler Verschleiss beim biken.

Loch inna Sohle hatte ich auch schon öfter (bei 5.10 zum Glück erst einmal)


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Mai 2012)

Bei 5.10 kannst Du den Stealth-Belag einzeln nachkaufen.
Aber in diesem Fall? Geh mal zum einfach zum Schuhmacher, was die können, hat mich schon so manches Mal überzeugt


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

machero schrieb:


> also ich würde mal sagen das ist normaler Verschleiss beim biken.


Nein. (1. Posting richtig lesen!)




Bonvivant schrieb:


> Bei 5.10 kannst Du den Stealth-Belag einzeln nachkaufen.
> Aber in diesem Fall? Geh mal zum einfach zum Schuhmacher, was die können, hat mich schon so manches Mal überzeugt


Ich habe gerade mal auf der Website gekuckt - das ist ja faszinierend, Resole-Kits inkl. Kleber, geil!  Jetzt nur noch einen Laden finden, der mir das bestellen kann. Danke für den Tip!  Eigentlich peinlich, dass ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin, mal auf der Herstellerseite zu kucken...  Ich denke, damit sollte ich schon recht weit kommen, kann ja einfach aus der alten Sohle ein Stück passend rausschneiden. Das Ganze beim Bekleben mit etwas unterfüttern, damit das Loch in der Innensohle wieder zu ist, ist das kleinste Problem...


----------



## machero (10. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein. (1. Posting richtig lesen!)



ok dann liegt es nur an deiner Behinderung


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

machero schrieb:


> ok dann liegt es nur an deiner Behinderung


Richtig. Der linke Schuh und der Rest des rechten ist noch astrein.


Habe gerade gekuckt, wo man die Resole Kits bekommt und dabei einen Thread hier gefunden, in dem steht, dass die Kits nur für die Kletterschuhe sind - weicherer Gummi -> taugt nix für Bikeschuhe  Also wohl doch mal zum Schuhmacher.


----------



## Stromberg (11. Mai 2012)

Etwas OT; wie steif ist die Sohle des Line King? Ich wuerde mir gern nen hohen 5.10 fuer Flats kaufen, aber der Impact ist so haesslich, dass man damit eigentlich nur nachts fahren kann. Hast du nen Vergleich zu anderen 5.10? Aktuell fahre ich den Freeride und das passt gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Der Line King ist meiner Auffassung nach ein hoher Freerider, also ich konnte in der Hand keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich finde die Sohle allerdings schon recht weich, die steifere Impact-Sohle (habe ich am Karver) finde ich persönlich auf Dauer angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. Mai 2012)

Frag in nem Kletterladen, welcher Schuhmacher in der Gegend deren Kletterschuhe neu besohlt. Der findet dir evtl. auch was als Sohle, ne Vibram Approach Sohle könnte gehen oder schreib doch einfach 5.10 direkt an, ob die dir ne neue Sohle schicken.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. April 2013)

Ich hab meine Line King ein fahr jetzt genau gefahren und eine Sohle ist wirklich am Ende. Bin schon bisschen enttäuscht deswegen. Was hast du nun wegen deinen 5.10 gemacht? Der Thread ist ja jetzt fast nen Jahr alt.

Ach fürs Protokoll:

http://fiveten.com/products/accessories/resole


----------



## marco1977 (2. April 2013)

ein Schuhmacher der Vibram Gummimischungen verarbeitet sollte das hinbekommen.
Die Gummimischungen werden meist bei Kletter oder Wanderschuhe eingesetzt. Da das ein sehr weicher Gummi mit sehr viel Grip ist.


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

Also in den ende 80er Jahre gabs im Skater/BMX-laden (SKATEBOX Stuttgart) ShoeGlue für solche fälle. Damit konnte man super die damaligen Vans Schuhe wieder zusammenflicken. Aber keine ahnung obs das heute noch gibt. Müßte man mal gockeln.

Ps: Hieß wohl doch eher Shoe Goo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoe_Goo

Ps2: und hier haste gleich ne anleitung  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1ftZTC-MFk"]Shoe goo tips.MOV - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Was hast du nun wegen deinen 5.10 gemacht? Der Thread ist ja jetzt fast nen Jahr alt.


Ich hab die Line Kings in die Ecke gestellt und mir günstig ein Paar Sombrio Float geschossen...! Sind zwar sehr bequem und deutlich hochwertiger in Sachen Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität, aber der Grip der Sohlen kann leider lange nicht mit 5.10 mithalten - habe gerade gestern meine rechte Wade perforiert 

Die Resole-Kits kannst du übrigens knicken! Die sind nur für Kletterschuhe und VIEL zu weich für den Bike Einsatz. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Kontakt mit einem Mitarbeiter von 5.10 USA und der hat mir bestätigt, dass es für Bikeschuhe ihrerseits keine Möglichkeit gibt, Sohlen zu reparieren...




marco1977 schrieb:


> ein Schuhmacher der Vibram Gummimischungen verarbeitet sollte das hinbekommen.


Die Möglichkeit habe ich dann nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, weil ich mir eben die anderen Schuhe geholt habe. Allerdings hatte ich auch bei 2 Läden angefragt, die Kletterschuhe verkaufen, die haben aber nur mit den Schultern gezuckt 




ASQ schrieb:


> ... Shoe Goo ...


Das sieht interessant aus! Könnte in meinem Fall zum Flicken ausreichen, da es nur punktuell ist. Wenn ich das nach ein paar Monaten wiederholen muss, bin ich auch nicht traurig. Werde mir das Zeug wohl mal bestellen...


----------



## Rockwood (2. April 2013)

Versuchs doch mal bei http://www.happynewshoe.de/
Womöglich findet Thomas der Inhaber ein Lösung. Er fährt selbst Rennrad und Mountainbike und sollte wissen, was für Sohlen Du brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus! Könnte in meinem Fall zum Flicken ausreichen, da es nur punktuell ist. Wenn ich das nach ein paar Monaten wiederholen muss, bin ich auch nicht traurig. Werde mir das Zeug wohl mal bestellen...



Also das zeug hält Bombe, wir haben damit damals unsre Skateschuhe zugepflastert. Damals waren Schuhe noch nicht so Stabil wie heute und das Griptape nagte förmlich an den Schuhen. Grundsätzlich haben wir das auf die außenseite des Schuhs gemacht, solange er noch neu war. Beim Ollie ziehn waren normale Schuhe gleich nach 2 Tagen durch.
Das zeug muß man sich vorstellen, wie n Kaugummi der hart wird.


----------



## qweks (2. April 2013)

Das hier wäre ev. auch noch eine Option: http://shop.langlauf-schuhbedarf.de/Schuhreparaturpaste:::36.html


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. April 2013)

Angeblich gibts die Sohlen imm 100er pack ^^
Noch warte ich darauf was CRC dazu sagt.


----------



## Trailwolf (5. April 2013)

marco1977 schrieb:


> ein Schuhmacher der Vibram Gummimischungen verarbeitet sollte das hinbekommen.
> Die Gummimischungen werden meist bei Kletter oder Wanderschuhe eingesetzt. Da das ein sehr weicher Gummi mit sehr viel Grip ist.



Das würde ich auch mal versuchen - das ist normalerweise auch gar nicht so teuer, bei meinen Kletterschuhen war ich mit 20 dabei.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2013)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts die Sohlen imm 100er pack ^^
> Noch warte ich darauf was CRC dazu sagt.


Vergiss es! Es gibt NICHTS auÃer den Kletterschuh-Sohlen zum Nachkaufen (und die gibts sicher auch fÃ¼r Viel-Verbraucher). Aber Sohlen fÃ¼r Bike Schuhe gibt es NICHT - und die Info kommt DIREKT von 5.10...


Ich habe jetzt aber mal dieses Shoe Goo, das @ASQ in den Raum geworfen hat, getestet. Hat ca. 10â¬ gekostet, versandkostenfrei bestellt bei einem Skate-Shop Ã¼ber Amazon Marketplace. Ich habe damit die Sohle meines Line King (Fotos im 1. Posting, waren mittlerweile noch mehr zerfleddert) an der kaputten Stelle relativ flÃ¤chig zugekleistert. Das Zeug wird nach einer Weile fest, bleibt aber noch ein Bisschen weich, eben so wie eine Schuhsohle. Es ist natÃ¼rlich nicht so griffig-klebrig wie der Stealth Rubber (logisch!), aber vermutlich weich genug, um den Belastungen an einer Bikeschuh-Sohle zumindest eine Weile stand zu halten. Ich hatte Bedenken, dass es durch die etwas hÃ¤rtere Konsistenz den Grip der Sohle deutlich herabsetzt, was sich bisher nicht bestÃ¤tigt hat. Habe es beim gemÃ¼tlichen Fahren auf Feldwegen (dabei auch beim Rollen mal das Hinterrad gelupft/versetzt) und beim Springen von Kickern mit dem Hardtail getestet, dabei hat das Zeug astrein gehalten. Verblocktes Geholper steht als Test-Kriterium noch aus, aber ich denke, auch das wird passen.

Selbst wenn das Zeug nach einer Weile wieder geflickt werden muss, finde ich, dass sich das echt gelohnt hat. Ich kann also nur sagen, danke @ASQ fÃ¼r den sehr guten Tipp! 


Hier noch ein Foto nach dem Auftragen und AushÃ¤rten:






...und eins nach ein paar Mal benutzen:


----------



## MalteetlaM (29. April 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hält Shoe Goo noch wesentlich länger, wenn man die Sohle, vor dem Auftragen, mit einer Cutterspitze aufraut und die erste Kleberschicht feste einmassiert.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. April 2013)

Gibts von den Skatern und Shoe Goo Nutzern Erfahrungswerte, wie lange das Zeug in der angefangenen Tube hält? Wenn jedes Mal eine neue Tube fällig wird, lohnt es ja auch nicht so richtig.


Für die Reparatur von Kletterschuhen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit diesem Laden gemacht:
http://www.kletterschuhe.de/de/Reparatur

Die haben jede Menge Originalsohlen auf Lager und arbeiten auf Originalleisten, dass die Passform sich nicht verändert. Schuhe sind wie neu. Da könnte man sicher auch mal anfragen, ob sie eine Idee für Bikeschuhe haben. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein eine wenig profilierte Sohle mit passender Gummimischung bei 5.10 oder Vibram zu finden.


----------



## MalteetlaM (29. April 2013)

Ich mache immer ein bisschen Creme auf das Verschlussgewinde, so dürfte eine Tube ewig halten (vorher brauche ich sie immer auf).


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2013)

@MalteetlaM: die Sohle war an der Stelle schon rau genug, deshalb habe ich mir das Aufrauen gespart. Ich habe sie lediglich gut gesäubert und mit Alkohol entfettet.




Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gibts von den Skatern und Shoe Goo Nutzern Erfahrungswerte, wie lange das Zeug in der angefangenen Tube hält? Wenn jedes Mal eine neue Tube fällig wird, lohnt es ja auch nicht so richtig.


ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Problem ist. Auf der Verpackung wird auch der Tipp gegeben, etwas Vaseline (?) aufs Gewinde zu geben, damit der Deckel nicht verklebt.


----------



## ASQ (29. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt aber mal dieses Shoe Goo, das @_ASQ_ in den Raum geworfen hat, getestet.....  Ich kann also nur sagen, danke @_ASQ_ für den sehr guten Tipp!



Gerne 

..hätte nicht gedacht das mal ne erinnerung aus der Jugend knapp 30 Jahre später noch so ein Guter Tip sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2013)

War definitiv die einfachst- und billigst-mögliche Lösung  Und bisher, 2 Touren und 1 weitere Hüpf-Testrunde später, hält es immer noch astrein.




ASQ schrieb:


> ..hätte nicht gedacht das mal ne erinnerung aus der Jugend knapp 30 Jahre später noch so ein Guter Tip sein kann


Jetzt mach nicht, als wärst du voll der Opa... bist ja gerade mal 3 Jahre älter als ich


----------



## Lenilein (2. Juli 2013)

Hi,
weiß zufällig jemand, ob`s die Gummi - Abdeckungen für die Greg Minnaar s separat zu kaufen gibt oder hat evtl. irgendwer welche rumliegen ?
Wäre prima.


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War definitiv die einfachst- und billigst-mögliche Lösung  Und bisher, 2 Touren und 1 weitere Hüpf-Testrunde später, hält es immer noch astrein.



Noch zufrieden? Nutze jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit das shoe goo (  ) da ich ein paar ordentliche Löcher in beiden Sohlen meiner Freerider hatte (nach 9 Monaten Nutzung über den Winter!). Mal sehen wie lange man immer wieder kleben kann bis die Schuhe ganz auseinanderfallen oder die Sohle nur noch aus shoe goo besteht.  Ohne shoe goo wären die 5.10 in Sachen Sohlenhaltbarkeit der pure Schrott (für den Preis den 5.10 aufruft). Wobei die Sohle aber auch so auf Dauer einfach zu weich wird, aber das ist ein Thema für sich...


----------



## rpnfan (10. August 2013)

Shoe Goo hab' ich zwar noch gefunden, aber laut 'nem Münchner Anbieter bei Ebay sind da Giftstoffe drin und es gibt in Europa jetzt statt dessen Amazing Goo, was gleich gut sein soll, aber ohne die Giftstoffe. Auf amerikanischen Webseiten heißt es dagegen, dass das Amazing Goo für "feinere" Sachen wäre...? Na ja, hab' mir mal das Amazing Goo bestellt und kann dann berichten.

Ein Sohlentausch ist wohl übrigens doch möglich, allerdings nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich sinnvoll nMM, da man dann bei ca. 60 Euro inkl. Versand nach / von GB landet:

http://www.feetfirst.resoles.co.uk/mtb-cycling-shoe-repairs/mtb-cycling-shoe-repairs.html

Gibt's die Sohlen oder 'nen Service evtl. doch in Deutschland?

Oder eine Idee wäre auch, wenn man wüsste welche Vibram-Sohle im Shimano SH-AM41 verwendet wird. Die könnte man vermutlich nochmal neu bekommen?


----------



## bipus (19. September 2013)

Hi Community,

ich will diesen Thread wieder anschieben. Meine Five Ten Baron fangen nach 11 Monaten
AM-Nutzung auch mit Lochfraß an. Nach 11 Monaten kann das keine normale Abnutzung sein.
Das will ich nicht einsehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Reklamationen bei Five Ten / Lieferanten ?

Gruß bipus


----------



## Agile (22. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Weil ich mir dachte, dass ein Schuhmacher mit dem Rocket-Science-Stealth-Rubber-Zeug nix anfangen kann  Außerdem ist das Loch auf Höhe des Ballens (Moment, ich mach mal n Foto...), ich dachte mir, dass ein Schumacher nur vorne/hinten am Rand was flicken kann.
> 
> Hier zum anschauen:



________________________________________________________________________________

FiveTen Stealth Repair Kits   http://fiveten.com/products/accessories/resole


----------



## xrated (22. September 2013)

http://www.stealthrubber.com/s1
http://www.stealthrubber.com/c4

Die C4 und Aq gibts ja nachzukaufen. Soviel unterschiedlich sind die jetzt auch nicht (besonders Aq und S1 lol). Allerdings werden die Schuhe ja ab 2012 vernäht, dass dürfte den Tausch wohl schwierig machen.


----------



## Mishima (23. September 2013)

Hallo-

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Grössen aus.

Ist 47 auch für Deutschland 47 oder fallen die klein aus, das man wieder 1-2 Nummern größer kaufen muss.

Würde auch gerne mal einen 5 Ten probieren, aber Ich benötige größte Größe.


----------



## dubbel (23. September 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Grössen aus.
> Ist 47 auch für Deutschland 47 oder fallen die klein aus, ...


 am besten sind die US-grössen vergleichbar, da haut's einigermassen hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. September 2013)

Größentabelle:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/text/m57971/show.html


----------



## xrated (23. September 2013)

Wobei sich das auf die Einlage bezieht, nicht auf die Länge vom Fuß.


----------



## Beorn (23. September 2013)

Also ich dachte, nimmste bissle knapper, sitzt besser und meine 45er sind ein wenig zu knapp, aber es geht. Wenn die runter sind gibts auf jeden Fall 46er, das ist dann die Frage, die ich immer hab: 45 oder 46?


----------



## xrated (23. September 2013)

Von BC meinte einer er hätte Nike 6 in 44,5 (US11) und die Fiveten Freeride passen in 45 (US11,5)


----------



## dubbel (24. September 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Also ich dachte, nimmste bissle knapper, sitzt besser und meine 45er sind ein wenig zu knapp, aber es geht. Wenn die runter sind gibts auf jeden Fall 46er, das ist dann die Frage, die ich immer hab: 45 oder 46?


 am besten sind die US-grössen vergleichbar, da haut's einigermassen hin.


----------



## rpnfan (27. September 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Shoe Goo hab' ich zwar noch gefunden, aber laut 'nem Münchner Anbieter bei Ebay sind da Giftstoffe drin und es gibt in Europa jetzt statt dessen Amazing Goo, was gleich gut sein soll, aber ohne die Giftstoffe. Auf amerikanischen Webseiten heißt es dagegen, dass das Amazing Goo für "feinere" Sachen wäre...? Na ja, hab' mir mal das Amazing Goo bestellt und kann dann berichten.



So, Freerider sind mit "Amazing Goo" versehen. Das Zeug stinkt tierisch. Auf der Verpackung wird vor Krebsgefährdung gewarnt. Das klingt jetzt anders als in der Ebay-Anzeige genannt und nicht gerade gut. Es ist recht flüssig und ließ sich leicht mit 'ner alten Plastikkarte flach über die Löcher im Schuh streichen. Mein Lochfraß sieht ähnlich aus, wie auf dem Foto oben, aber noch nicht ganz so wild. Die Sohle war _gerade_noch_ nicht durch.

Nach zwei Tagen Trockungszeit (Schuh umgedreht hingestellt) ist es noch ein ganz kleines bisschen klebrig, wenn man über einen Fließenboden geht. Ob die Schuhe mit der Amazing Goo Reparatur soviel länger / besser halten werden, werde ich berichten.

Ich habe allerdings aktuell auch testweise die mittleren Pins des Pedals entfernt und nur noch vorn und hinten (wie bei Bärentatzen) die Pins gelassen. Ich bin von der Haltbarkeit der 5.10 Sohle nicht wirklich angetan und würde ggf. sogar lieber etwas weniger Grip haben, da es stellenweise schon ein bisschen zu viel Grip war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (30. September 2013)

Da werde Ich wohl warten müssen, bis Ich in meiner Größe mal einen sehe und anprobieren kann-ansonsten habe Ich wieder Schuhe in Kindergröße 48


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Haltbarkeit der 5.10 Sohle nicht wirklich angetan und würde ggf. sogar lieber etwas weniger Grip haben, da es stellenweise schon ein bisschen zu viel Grip war...



Dann schau dir mal die Teva Links an, die sind eine gute Alternative!
Ich hab beide und such mir je nach Anforderung den passenden Schuh raus.
Die 5.10 sind schon krass, fahre die neuerdings auch als Spitfire am Stadtradl mit großen Plattformpedalen und der Grip ist abartig.


----------



## vitaminc (30. September 2013)

> Die 5.10 sind schon krass, fahre die neuerdings auch als Spitfire am Stadtradl mit großen Plattformpedalen und der Grip ist abartig


Kommt wohl auch darauf an, welche Pedale man fährt und wie weit die Pins abgenutzt sind. Da meine Pins schon etwas rundlicher sind, hält sich das mit diesem Mördergrip in Grenzen, trotz das meine FiveTen Impact noch komplett NEU sind.

Mal zurück zum Thema:
Shoe Goo
FreeSole
Amazing Goo

Ist das jetzt alles mehr oder weniger das gleiche?
Mal noch weitere Erfahrungswerte wären schön, bevor ich mir auch mal so'n Kleber hole.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute meine Fivetensohlen mit Shoe Goo geklebt. Von innen habe ich ein Stück Fahrradschlauch in die Sohle gepappt. Morgen gibts ne Testfahrt und ich werde berichten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2017)

Ich habe letztens auch eine Impact VXi Sohle mit ShoeGoo wieder angeklebt. Die war fast über die komplette Breite und auf 7-8cm Länge lose, also fast die komplette Pedal-Aufstandsfläche. Dabei habe ich auch gleich noch einige Verschleiß-Stellen geflickt. Ist wieder fast wie neu  Und das beste daran ist, dass ich eh auf Garantie ein neues Paar bekommen habe


----------



## <NoFear> (4. August 2018)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gibts von den Skatern und Shoe Goo Nutzern Erfahrungswerte, wie lange das Zeug in der angefangenen Tube hält? Wenn jedes Mal eine neue Tube fällig wird, lohnt es ja auch nicht so richtig.
> 
> 
> Für die Reparatur von Kletterschuhen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit diesem Laden gemacht:
> ...




Probier das hier mal aus:


----------

